
Ask HN: Why do we not observe 2D objects in our 3D world? - saltedonion
If we are in fact living in a higher than 3 dimensional world as 3D creatures, why is it we do not observe lower dimensional objects? Would make sense that lower dimensional creatures can not comprehend higher dimensional space, but as 3D creatures shouldn’t we be able to observe and comprehend lower dimensional space? And the stuff that’s in it?
======
jolmg
Aren't drawings 2D objects? If you make a perfect slice of something, can't
the cross-section be comprehended?

